# broke my mill



## itowbig (Jul 23, 2009)

oh dang i broke my mill. the plastic gear on the inside not the on i can get to on the out side . that would be way to easy.
guess i got to finish the belt drive now ;D  ok got to go get the belt drive finished now just needed to type this out to get my frustration out a bit :big: funny how just a bit of typing can relieve some stress Thm:


----------



## Foozer (Jul 23, 2009)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> oh dang i broke my mill. the plastic gear on the inside not the on i can get to on the out side . that would be way to easy.
> guess i got to finish the belt drive now ;D ok got to go get the belt drive finished now just needed to type this out to get my frustration out a bit :big: funny how just a bit of typing can relieve some stress Thm:



Dang? Ya that be a dang moment. Not to Jinx em, but wait till Zee pops the gear in his mill.  Maybe a short write up on the change over would help some of those not so Nut-n-Bolt inclined to tackle the switch before, ah, a good "Dang" once in a while is good for the soul.

Robert


----------



## rake60 (Jul 23, 2009)

You'll like the belt drive.
After you get into that case and remove the broken plastic
gears you will find throwing the pieces across the shop
very satisfying. I know I did! 

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 23, 2009)

Itowbig:
I think you will love the belt conversion it will calm the little beast. Will run much quieter and smoother. 
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 23, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Not to Jinx em, but wait till Zee pops the gear in his mill.



I be jinxed. Thank you.

It hasn't happened yet...but I know Murphy very very well.

itowbig: Please post your travels. I will be very very interested...and appreciative. Oh...and if you happen to make the mod to increase Z....ohhhh..that's very much cherries on top.


----------



## steamer (Jul 23, 2009)

I too would like to see the "inards".....if you would please. 

Dave


----------



## tmuir (Jul 23, 2009)

I fitted the belt drive from the Little Machine Shop and its great.
I also took lots of photos and posted a thread here of it being installed.
Its very simple to do and gives a great improvement.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is a true to life comparison between the fragile plastic
gear drive and the belt drive. Both of these videos are from
my own X2 mini mill.

First the gear drive:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_zebnE_Zj8[/ame]

And then the belt drive:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzuWDfB1-Jc[/ame]

Which would you rather use?

Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 23, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Which would you rather use?



Yours.

Can I use the same operator too?


----------



## two dogs (Jul 23, 2009)

What RPM can you get?
The best thing that happened was that I burned up the moter on my Micro Mill. That forced me to do a belt drive (I made my own) and now I have up to 9000 RPM :big:
For what most of us do here the increase in RPM really helps

Mark


----------



## rake60 (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought the *Belt Drive Conversion Kit* from LMC.
It's top speed is 4300RPM. I have never been in situation
where that high range pulley was needed.

Rick


----------



## greenie (Jul 25, 2009)

two dogs  said:
			
		

> What RPM can you get?
> The best thing that happened was that I burned up the moter on my Micro Mill. That forced me to do a belt drive (I made my own) and now I have up to 9000 RPM :big:
> For what most of us do here the increase in RPM really helps
> 
> Mark



What motor did you replace the stock motor with to achieve the extra revs ?


----------



## justlesh (Aug 2, 2009)

I made my own belt conversion before anything broke. Found nice prints on internet. I also changed a couple things, went to a better grade of bearing, angular contacts, and R-8 spindle when I did it. Mine had the steel gears and I can offer them and the standard pitch screws and dials if someone has a use. Mine is a micro mark and came with these and I'm just about done with cnc conversion.


----------

